# money vs time



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2010)

What do you do to save money that is a waste of time and therfore counterproductive?

1. Comparing the price of an fo at 32 supply houses. Think about it, if your spent 2 hours finding the best price, you saved $6.00 but wasted 2 hours & I know your time is worth more than that. 

2.  Just this morning I spend an hour looking for a postal receipt to prove I shipped an order to Israel that did not arrive. It was for 1 stick of deodorant. The deo cost me $1.50 to make & $2.00 to ship. I should have just re-shipped at my expense. It would have cost me $3.50 rather than an hour. That hour was worth way more than $3.50 (slaps forhead).


----------



## krissy (Aug 13, 2010)

make laundry soap i dont use.

 i cant help it, i love Tide, but i always save all my scraps etc to use for laundry soap. then i make it but dont use it cuz it isnt Tide.


----------



## donniej (Aug 13, 2010)

I walk sometimes.  That's a total waste of time.  I figure for every dollar I save on gas it takes 3 hours of walking.

Sorry, I just had to


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL, walking is stress relief though, which is priceless (not t mention enviornmental issues and aiding  you health)!


----------



## carebear (Aug 13, 2010)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> What do you do to save money that is a waste of time and therfore counterproductive?
> 
> 1. Comparing the price of an fo at 32 supply houses. Think about it, if your spent 2 hours finding the best price, you saved $6.00 but wasted 2 hours & I know your time is worth more than that.
> 
> 2.  Just this morning I spend an hour looking for a postal receipt to prove I shipped an order to Israel that did not arrive. It was for 1 stick of deodorant. The deo cost me $1.50 to make & $2.00 to ship. I should have just re-shipped at my expense. It would have cost me $3.50 rather than an hour. That hour was worth way more than $3.50 (slaps forhead).



These are the sorts of behavior I am on the lookout for - and do my best to avoid.  Will I drive across town to save $1.00 on gas?  By the time I factor in the time and the gas to get there... NOPE.  Not even for $3 on a tank (tho I will plan trips so that I can pass by the right one, and plan ahead - that's different)


----------



## madpiano (Aug 13, 2010)

I am with you with the shopping around - wastes hours and by the time everything is ordered from all the different suppliers, I spent a fortune on p&p, so no saving at all. I now stick to 4 suppliers (unless they don't have what I need, which is unlikely). It averages out over time


----------



## IanT (Aug 13, 2010)

when I make things I do it in bulk and set it up like an assembly line, do one step on every item of a certain product, then come back and do the others.... it feels like things move faster lol...

Im alll about cutting expenses down... its all about different ways you can shave off time and cut corners (not on products or ingredients...but on productivity-type things)

I think I get that from working with my Dad... I think Ive constructed 1 million gingerbread houses and at least as many candy and icing bags lol

(see here: GingerbreadUniversity.com)



I was dubbed a Honorary Lifetime Ginger Elf.


----------



## carebear (Aug 13, 2010)

IanT said:
			
		

> (see here: GingerbreadUniversity.com)
> 
> 
> 
> I was dubbed a Honorary Lifetime Ginger Elf.



OMG what a kick-a$$ place!
Wish it was closer - but then again stuff like that is never peanut-safe so my kids wouldn't be able to do much.


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 13, 2010)

OMG, Ian, that is your Dad's business?


----------



## Deda (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow!  that looks like so much fun!


----------



## Lindy (Aug 14, 2010)

Ian that looks like an amazing place!  I would love to be able to visit it!


----------

